# VIA New Corridor Trains - 2021 - 2022 Updates



## NS VIA Fan

Here's the February 2021 Power Point presentation to the Next Generation Equipment Committee with updated Timelines.....and it looks like Trainset #1 is arriving in Q2 (Apr-June) this year for testing on the VIA owned Alexandria Subdivision between Ottawa and Coteau, QC.




http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Documents/Annual%20Meetings/2021/10.%20NGEC%20-%20Via%20Rail_New%20Fleet%20Update%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20Feb%202021_Final.pdf





There's already been photos of VIA's new Chargers (in Sacramento) posted on Facebook.


----------



## jiml

Interesting to see the dotted line representing the CP tracks between Toronto and Ottawa. GO (Metrolinx) recently confirmed the use of the CP tracks between Oshawa and Bowmanville, ON, which might be the "first shovel in the ground" on the rumored development of that route for passenger service. Similar timeline though, so a lot of things can change.


----------



## Seaboard92

I really hope VIA has a plan for the HP2 Fleet in mind for when those cars are displaced from the corridor. Might I suggest Calgary-Edmonton or would that be too much of an ask.


----------



## jiml

Seaboard92 said:


> I really hope VIA has a plan for the HP2 Fleet in mind for when those cars are displaced from the corridor. Might I suggest Calgary-Edmonton or would that be too much of an ask.


You won't get an argument from anyone but VIA. This corridor has been identified for decades (see other posts on this subject) and any service would be better than the status quo. The problem is politics - pure and simple. Alberta doesn't vote with the governing party. "No trains for you!"


----------



## Seaboard92

Maybe I should just buy the HP2s when they come available and start the service myself. Of course I would be tempted to buy the Chateau fleet too and run over to Vancouver too.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Seaboard92 said:


> I really hope VIA has a plan for the HP2 Fleet in mind for when those cars are displaced from the corridor. Might I suggest Calgary-Edmonton or would that be too much of an ask.




Just the image VIA would want to portray for a new service! 70 year old equipment that was new when the competition was flying North Stars and Viscounts between McCall Field and Edmonton Municipal Airport.

If there is anyplace for a new rail service outside of the eastern corridor it's Calgary <> Edmonton and even then.....they're really not large cities: Calgary 1.4M and Edmonton 1.3M....about 300km/180mi apart. There's a lot of travel between the two and for years when the Edmonton Municipal Airport was open close to downtown...PWA operated an Eastern Airlines style Shuttle......the 'Chieftain Airbus' between the two.

Perhaps initially the CPR track between the two cities could be upgraded but if an entirely new HSR route was built.....the Queen Elizabeth II Highway is relatively flat and straight with a wide median that could possibly accommodate a rail line.

And what stations would be used? CP Rail/Calgary Tower that hasn't seen a daily train in 31 years and Strathcona? There is no easy route to the VIA Edmonton Station and even that is in an out-of-the-way location.

Build new glass and aluminum stations (a la Brightline) downtown portraying a contemporary image with easy access to the LRT in each city. Something to grab the public's attention. Not old railcars arriving at an old heritage station!

(And would it even have to be run by VIA??)




jiml said:


> You won't get an argument from anyone but VIA. This corridor has been identified for decades (see other posts on this subject) and any service would be better than the status quo. The problem is politics - pure and simple. Alberta doesn't vote with the governing party. "No trains for you!"




Yup.....if there was ever a 'Red State' (Province) in Canada.....it's Alberta!


----------



## jiml

NS VIA Fan said:


> Build new glass and aluminum stations (a la Brightline) downtown portraying a contemporary image with easy access to the LRT in each city. Something to grab the public's attention. Not old railcars arriving at an old heritage station!
> 
> (And would it even have to be run by VIA??)


I think these are the salient two points here. Even if new equipment is not available the service has to look new. You might be able to use LRC equipment displaced by the Siemens arrivals. It's in decent shape and recently refurbished - just paint them attractively and lose the gaudy decals, but the end-point stations should be new and inviting. 

Your last question is key. If Alberta wants this service they could contribute 403b-style, whether the operator is VIA or someone else. I know, VIA is a national service, serving all Canadians. No one, including their senior management, actually believes that anymore. However, faced with an offer of some funding they'd have a hard time explaining non-cooperation. That said, similar funding might attract a private operator or a successful Provincial carrier (looking at you GO Transit) operating the service under contract for profit. If the service grew it could easily be spun off or turned into an Alberta-run operation. The Brightline comparison is an interesting one, and at one time there would have been more than enough Alberta money to start something similar. Now - who knows?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Since Alberta is the "Texas of Canada"( Oil Rich and Red), they should be able to afford to build this Corridor with help from Ottawa, and let a Canadian " Brightline" type outfit operate it if VIA has no interest.( it seems to me that VIAs Suits are the same as Amtraks Suits are with the NEC, obsessed with the Toronto-Ottawa-Montreal Corridor .)


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Bob Dylan said:


> Since Alberta is the "Texas of Canada"( Oil Rich and Red), they should be able to afford to build this Corridor...........



Red Yes......but Rich?.....That's gone with the downturn in the oil and gas industry over the past few years and more so now with the pandemic. Alberta has even floated the idea of a Provincial Sales Tax (the only province without on) but that just ain't going to fly!!


----------



## jiml

NS VIA Fan said:


> And what stations would be used? CP Rail/Calgary Tower that hasn't seen a daily train in 31 years and Strathcona? There is no easy route to the VIA Edmonton Station and even that is in an out-of-the-way location.


Oddly the Strathcona station appears to be in remarkably good shape - complete with ample parking,


and accessing the current North Edmonton VIA station doesn't look that problematic either. It would seem to me the ideal location in Calgary wouldn't necessarily be the re-use of the former station, but rather a solid connection with their RT system and its service to both downtown and the airport. Of course if CP was being especially cooperative and granted access to their downtown complex, two Calgary stops wouldn't be out-of-the-question.

I really like the idea of using the highway right-of-way for high(er) speed too. Nothing sells train travel like passing slow-moving traffic on a clogged artery.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

I don't see an easy route to VIA Edmonton other than a wide loop east on industrial trackage then back west through Calder Yard. (I've been on the Canadian when we've taken an hour to reach the station from the North Saskatchewan River Bridge) And when you reach the VIA Station you're still a ways out of the city and no access to the LRT.

But looking at this map (below).....nearly the entire old CP Rail RofW to the former CP Station site downtown near the Grandin Subway Station is still intact crossing the High Level Bridge. It is now a Heritage Trolley line (don't know how well that would go over!!) The old CP Rail RofW to downtown from the Strathcona Station is the Heritage Trolley in Purple below. The LRT Subway is Green.





Below.......could this be a HSR Station site downtown? The Heritage Trolley tracks are on the surface parallel to 109 St NW. The LRT Subway and Grandin Station is under 110 St NW...so easy access!


----------



## jiml

We should start a new subject "Edmonton to Calgary train" and have some fun with this.


----------



## Seaboard92

jiml said:


> We should start a new subject "Edmonton to Calgary train" and have some fun with this.


 
Yes we should. You should start one.


----------



## TheMalahat

Seaboard92 said:


> I really hope VIA has a plan for the HP2 Fleet in mind for when those cars are displaced from the corridor. Might I suggest Calgary-Edmonton or would that be too much of an ask.



There's definitely a plan. But are you in a safe place to hear it?


----------



## Seaboard92

TheMalahat said:


> There's definitely a plan. But are you in a safe place to hear it?


Does this mean a surplus sale that I might have an interest in?


----------



## TheMalahat

Via Rail annual meeting: 

Opens with the new visuals for the train sets. 

First locomotive:


----------



## jiml

Siemens posted a video of the new locomotive actually moving:






New Siemens locomotive video


https://fb.watch/v/a5H98TyIe/




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## jis

Scuttlebutt has it that Siemens is planning to make a delivery move for the first new train set for VIA on 17th September Friday. The move will be from the Siemens plant in Sacramento (Florin) to Montreal. Exact routing is not known at this time, but presumably be handled by UP out of California handing it over eventually to CN somewhere.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

jis said:


> Scuttlebutt has it that Siemens is planning to make a delivery move for the first new train set for VIA on 17th September Friday. The move will be from the Siemens plant in Sacramento (Florin) to Montreal. Exact routing is not known at this time, but presumably be handled by UP out of California handing it over eventually to CN somewhere.




Thanks to a heads up from a member over at the CanPassRail Forum......here's a link to a video posted by YouTuber Rojo Railfan showing UP 8488 underway with the first VIA Siemens 5-car set including the Cab Car along with two VIA Locos 2200 & 2201.


----------



## nullptr

Via rails twitter account announced the delivery as well.


----------



## Cal

By “delivered”, do they mean it’s in Toronto? Seems awfully quick to get there.
But they look super nice, I didn’t realize the picture was real at first. I much prefer VIA’s cab over Amtraks.


----------



## jis

They look real sharp indeed. I love the livery and the streamlined "European" look.


----------



## neroden

VIA's been on even more of a shoestring budget than Amtrak for its entire existence, but apparently in Canada when the PM decides you're going to get new trains, you get new trains and you get them fast! Wish things would move more smoothly in the US.


----------



## jis

neroden said:


> VIA's been on even more of a shoestring budget than Amtrak for its entire existence, but apparently in Canada when the PM decides you're going to get new trains, you get new trains and you get them fast! Wish things would move more smoothly in the US.


All those vaunted checks and balances check and balance things to a standstill.


----------



## neroden

jis said:


> All those vaunted checks and balances check and balance things to a standstill.


Yeah, the US federal system is an obvious failure. Needs amendments.

NY used to have similar problems, but Al Smith restructured the government (by state constitutional amendment) in the 1920s out of frustration; our checks and balances now consist of an independently elected Attorney General and an independently elected Comptroller, who are highly motivated to catch the governor if he or she commits wrongdoing, either legal or financial. (And it worked, quite recently, removing Cuomo!) Apart from that, the governor has nearly total power. The system works.

The "checks and balances" in the US federal system have been revealed to be shams, which are incapable of stopping an actual criminal from committing crimes while President, but which do prevent actual necessary things from happening.


----------



## west point

It sounded like the rear loco was idle running. If so probably to supply HEP ?


----------



## PereMarquette810

Cal said:


> By “delivered”, do they mean it’s in Toronto? Seems awfully quick to get there.
> But they look super nice, I didn’t realize the picture was real at first. I much prefer VIA’s cab over Amtraks.



My interpretation is that it’s just now finished at Siemens’ factory in Sacramento, and is/will be en route to Toronto. Granted, I may be wrong, but some context from VIA would be nice to clarify.

If they come through Michigan to get to the corridor, I know I’ll be heading out to see them.


----------



## Urban Sky

PereMarquette810 said:


> My interpretation is that it’s just now finished at Siemens’ factory in Sacramento, and is/will be en route to Toronto. Granted, I may be wrong, but some context from VIA would be nice to clarify.
> 
> If they come through Michigan to get to the corridor, I know I’ll be heading out to see them.


From a different forum:


> The VIA set has departed Turner Illinois on Sept 28 0156 am.
> 
> Turner is a control point (CP) where Union Pacific's ex-Chicago & North Western main line to Omaha crosses the Canadian National's single track Elgin, Joliet & Eastern in West Chicago.








Re: First Siemens cars for VIA departing factory on Friday







groups.io


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Reported across Toronto this morning and now out on the Kingston Subdivision. Should be in Montreal late this afternoon!


----------



## jis

News Photos: VIA's first Siemens trainsets arrive in Canada - Trains


TORONTO — The first portion of VIA’s C$989 million order for 32 Siemens Charger trainsets has arrived in Canada. Running in darkness in Michigan and Ontario, it arrived in Toronto early Wednesday. With urgency, the train operated as CN P698 from Chicago to Montreal, arriving in Montreal less...




www.trains.com


----------



## Exvalley

From the article:
_TORONTO — The first portion of VIA’s C$989 order for 32 Siemens Charger trainsets has arrived in Canada._

I'd say that Canada got a great deal!


----------



## SubwayNut

Really wish I could have gotten some photos of these two trainsets rolling on the CN line that's right near my house. Sounds like it was the middle of the night so I didn't miss much. Would love if there was an easy way to track these passenger equipment moves.


----------



## MARC Rider

Exvalley said:


> From the article:
> _TORONTO — The first portion of VIA’s C$989 order for 32 Siemens Charger trainsets has arrived in Canada._
> 
> I'd say that Canada got a great deal!


I hope they tested the potable water system for lead.


----------



## nullptr

Here is the start of a twitter thread with some interior photos of the first trainset.


----------



## nullptr

Looks like those photos were part of a press event in Ottawa. There is a video of the beginning of the event here (it starts about 10 min in)


Most of the speeches are what you expect, thanking everyone involved. They answered questions at the end though, and some of the questions were a bit pointed. (They were also mostly in french, and my french is a bit rusty so I might have missed some details.) 

One was about how were they going to prevent vehicle issues like were seen with some of the o-train rolling stock, the answer being that they'll be testing this trainset for almost year to try and discover and fix any issue.

Another asked if these trainsets positioned Via to meet zero emission mandates. The answer was that they are Teir 4 engines so they are more efficient than what they are replacing. And they can be "electrified" as a part of the TGF (high frequency train service being planned) but no real explanation of what "electrified" entails.

And finally a question about Via choosing TGF over TGV, more explanation here . No real answer beyond stating their still in the planning stage. There were some planning documents the press in Quebec got a hold of recently that stated Montreal-Toronto was the best high speed rail pair in North America outside of the northeastern US, which is what I'm assuming prompted this question. 

If anyone's french is better than mine feel free to correct me (it's no a high bar).


----------



## jamesontheroad

nullptr said:


> Here is the start of a twitter thread with some interior photos of the first trainset.






Reece Martin (whose tweet was quoted) has just published this video. Looks very smart.


----------



## Mailliw

VIA released some new photos online; including one of the Business work pods.


----------



## jiml

Cab car leading:


----------



## west point

In way past times all those green lights might be mistaken for rear marker lights or even front markers? especially on curves.


----------



## jis

west point said:


> In way past times all those green lights might be mistaken for rear marker lights or even front markers? especially on curves.


Haven't Amfleets and most new commuter cars had them for ages now? Perhaps not as bright as the ones on the Acelas, but still....


----------



## daybeers

jis said:


> Haven't Amfleets and most new commuter cars had them for ages now? Perhaps not as bright as the ones on the Acelas, but still....


Yes though I think most are red. The Amfleets and the Metro-North cars are.


----------



## jis

daybeers said:


> Yes though I think most are red. The Amfleets and the Metro-North cars are.


Even when doors are closed and brakes released ?


----------



## daybeers

jis said:


> Even when doors are closed and brakes released ?


Ah, you're right. I was mixing up the door indicators and the brake indicators in my head. The Amfleets and MNRR cars have green brake release indicators like the Siemens video above, and red door indicators above each door that's open.


----------



## williamn

Anyone else think it odd that in Business Class they put the single seat not next to the window but against the aisle? I'd rather have the side table between me and the aisle.


----------



## jiml

williamn said:


> Anyone else think it odd that in Business Class they put the single seat not next to the window but against the aisle? I'd rather have the side table between me and the aisle.


For everyone that agrees with you, there are likely an equal number who will like it the way it is. There are benefits to both arrangements. Some airlines will go as far as alternating single business class seats with side tables to offer both options.


----------



## jis

jiml said:


> For everyone that agrees with you, there are likely an equal number who will like it the way it is. There are benefits to both arrangements. Some airlines will go as far as alternating single business class seats with side tables to offer both options.


Airline seats that do that often has to do with finding enough space for accommodating the legs in the lie flat position without increasing the row pitch beyond a certain point. The Polaris pods on United are an example of that.


----------



## Urban Sky

williamn said:


> Anyone else think it odd that in Business Class they put the single seat not next to the window but against the aisle? I'd rather have the side table between me and the aisle.


So that passengers passing by the corridor accidentally knock over your drink - or trip and fall over your side table?


----------



## williamn

Urban Sky said:


> So that passengers passing by the corridor accidentally knock over your drink - or trip and fall over your side table?



Or conversely, bump into your shoulder.


----------



## Urban Sky

williamn said:


> Or conversely, bump into your shoulder.


That is almost inevitable on a common carrier which allows people to move around en-route. However, how do you want to avoid that people use the seats as reference points when navigating across the car and therefore miss the tripping hazard posed by your side table? I’m not saying your idea is stupid, but I can see very good reasons (e.g. passenger safety) for discarding it…


----------



## jiml

New Fleet News – presented by Bruno Cacciola - YouTube


----------



## jiml




----------



## jrud

The VIA Rail presentation from the 2022 NGEC Annual Meeting contains additional information.



http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Documents/8.d.%20NGEC%20-%20Via%20Rail_New%20Fleet%20Update%20Feb%2025%202022.pdf


----------



## jis

Interesting article in the March 10, '22 Railway Age...






Canada Commits to Passenger Rail Revival With HFR Certainty - Railway Age


Canada’s public passenger railway VIA Rail has been pulled back from pandemic-induced oblivion by a federal government now framing the scheme for a dedicated, electrified right-of-way linking Quebec City and Toronto as a certainty for the first time since the project was first revealed in 2015.




www.railwayage.com


----------



## west point

But what about all the train offs back in the 90s? Canada needs some passenger legislation.


----------



## Urban Sky

west point said:


> But what about all the train offs back in the 90s? Canada needs some passenger legislation.


Quebec-Montreal via Trois-Rivières and Toronto-Peterborough-Havelock were two of the services cut in 1990 which would be revived through HFR. Montreal-Sherbrooke is the only other Corridor route axed in 1990, but Sherbrooke is nowhere near the HFR route…


----------



## west point

Was more interested in the train offs in the far provinces.


----------



## jis

west point said:


> Was more interested in the train offs in the far provinces.


They would not be considered the corridor that this thread is about now, would they?


----------



## jiml

(9) New Fleet News: Gearing up for Canadian winters | #viarail - YouTube


----------



## jis

VIA testing Siemens sets...









VIA runs test train of new Siemens equipment - Trains


TORONTO — A trainset of VIA Rail Canada’s new Siemens-built equipment made a circuit of corridor stations in Ontario stations April 13-14, 2022, testing track geometry and passenger loading and unloading. Running as special train No. 649, the Charger locomotive and full set of Venture cars...




www.trains.com


----------



## Cal

I am really hoping Amtrak goes with the same nose design as VIA for the ICT's, it look so much better than the ALC-42's and SC-44's


----------



## Fenu S

Only noticed because it was on a Virtual Railfan Grab bag, looks like the second VIA set is on it's way home!


----------



## Fenu S

VIA Rail showed off their accessibility on the new trains today. Hopefully works in the cold and snow still.


----------



## Fenu S

It appears one of the new train sets have entered service, though VIA Rail has yet to confirm it. Their recent Instagram post isn't quite clear but there is a video on Youtube of someone riding inside the new set.


----------



## joelkfla

Fenu S said:


> It appears one of the new train sets have entered service, though VIA Rail has yet to confirm it. Their recent Instagram post isn't quite clear but there is a video on Youtube of someone riding inside the new set.



Wow, they even had the Passenger Information System working!


----------



## thully

Cool. I’d like to ride one of these, but I’m guessing it’s hard to figure out what trains they’ll be running on. Hoping it starts running on Windsor-Toronto (being my closest VIA route) soon…


----------



## Fenu S

VIA Rail has finally confirmed the first train entering revenue service!


----------



## Mailliw

This is what Amtrak should aim for in a Business Class hard product.


----------



## zephyr17

Mailliw said:


> This is what Amtrak should aim for in a Business Class hard product.


First, Amtrak has to figure out what they want Business Class to look like in the first place. Each train has it's very own, unique version of it...


----------



## Fenu S

A quick look inside the new train set. Everything appears to be functioning and looks amazing!


----------



## IndyLions

zephyr17 said:


> First, Amtrak has to figure out what they want Business Class to look like in the first place. Each train has it's very own, unique version of it...


I agree that a set of basic minimum standards should be sought. But I for one I’m not a fan of cookie cutter implementation across the entire network. 

It puts up barriers to prevent innovation in local markets , and you end up with the “McDonald’s” effect where you don’t know which part of the country you are in when you get on the train because everything looks the same.


----------



## jis

IndyLions said:


> I agree that a set of basic minimum standards should be sought. But I for one I’m not a fan of cookie cutter implementation across the entire network.
> 
> It puts up barriers to prevent innovation in local markets , and you end up with the “McDonald’s” effect where you don’t know which part of the country you are in when you get on the train because everything looks the same.


While I agree with that I don't see that justifying different hard products, which increases inventory cost. Localizing the service using variance in the soft product would seem to be desirable to me, though of late that is somewhat unusual in the various large unified rail systems in the world. There is some of it, but not a heck of a lot. It is perhaps better to do that sort of thing using area specific class of trains, and that is sort of done in a few places already. More of it should be explored.


----------



## zephyr17

IndyLions said:


> I agree that a set of basic minimum standards should be sought. But I for one I’m not a fan of cookie cutter implementation across the entire network.
> 
> It puts up barriers to prevent innovation in local markets , and you end up with the “McDonald’s” effect where you don’t know which part of the country you are in when you get on the train because everything looks the same.


I think that things like 2+1 seating (or not) and guaranteed seat pitch should be standardized, so that one understands what one is purchasing. I don't see basic seating configuration as something that ought be subject to local variation (do people riding NER BC out of NYP prefer 2+2 seating while those using Empire Service do not?). Do people riding Horizon car BC not like overhead luggage racks?

I agree with @jis, the hard product should be standardized. Soft product regional variations are great.

I don't think things like lack of luggage racks reflect regional preferences.


----------



## Anderson

IndyLions said:


> I agree that a set of basic minimum standards should be sought. But I for one I’m not a fan of cookie cutter implementation across the entire network.
> 
> It puts up barriers to prevent innovation in local markets , and you end up with the “McDonald’s” effect where you don’t know which part of the country you are in when you get on the train because everything looks the same.


In addition to the issue of customers being able to know what they're getting, there's also the fact that having varied subfleets limits the ability to move equipment around over time. The most extreme example of this is the Superliners - while good for capacity, when Amtrak bought the Superliners it also brought an end to their ability to "swing" a bunch of equipment from the Western trains to the Florida trains in the winter. Historically, the Class Is (and Amtrak in its early years) moved a bunch of cars off of the Western LD routes (which lose something like 2/3 of their summer ridership in the winter) over to the Florida-bound trains. At one time, this meant additional trains (e.g. the Orange Blossom Special), but it also meant that most trains got longer.

Even setting that aside, witness the various issues with the "potluck" fleet up in the Cascades.

I'd keep the differences to (1) the soft product and (2) maybe a paint job or some interior decorating accents. You should figure out what part of the country you're in by checking a map or maybe the livery; similarly-branded products should have similar hard products (at a minimum).


----------



## zephyr17

Anderson said:


> I'd keep the differences to (1) the soft product and (2) maybe a paint job or some interior decorating accents. You should figure out what part of the country you're in by checking a map or maybe the livery; similarly-branded products should have similar hard products (at a minimum).


Well, I know that the WSDOT Siemens Ventures on order are to be painted in the green/brown/white Cascades livery (aka "mud and moss") as the Talgos were and the WDTX Siemens Charger locomotives are. The Cascades also have some specialty items, like Ivar's chowder, on the cafe menu and WSDOT has a say in the menu offerings, per the Golden Rule (he who has the gold makes the rules).

Note that one of of the reasons WSDOT elected to piggyback on Amtrak's corridor Siemens order was to benefit from economics of scale in the purchase and maintenance and not have special one-offs. But we're keeping our livery.


----------



## Anderson

zephyr17 said:


> Well, I know that the WSDOT Siemens Ventures on order are to be painted in the green/brown/white Cascades livery (aka "mud and moss") as the Talgos were and the WDTX Siemens Charger locomotives are. The Cascades also have some specialty items, like Ivar's chowder, on the cafe menu and WSDOT has a say in the menu offerings, per the Golden Rule (he who has the gold makes the rules).
> 
> Note that one of of the reasons WSDOT elected to piggyback on Amtrak's corridor Siemens order was to benefit from economics of scale in the purchase and maintenance and not have special one-offs. But we're keeping our livery.


I think there's a case to vary liveries. Doing so doesn't keep equipment from being moved around if needed/desired (say, on a seasonal basis - for example, it might be viable to pair off some summer operations in the Northeast with a leaf peeper option and the Ski Train and just use the same sets).

Honestly, come to think of it...why hasn't Rocky Mountaineer paired off with the folks in Reno or Colorado? Their stuff sits idle from October to April, so I'd be _stunned_ if they couldn't viably underbid Amtrak for leasing out a set or two for service, even if Amtrak was providing the operating crews. And of course, with Colorado RM is already running the route in summer...

[One interesting thought: With this mass order, it might make sense for a private company to order some sets if they could arrange a multi-year lease deal with one or more states. Especially if/when interest rates come down, this could be quite viable as a business model.]


----------



## jiml

One of VIA's new trainsets is operating in revenue service as Train #33 from Quebec City to Ottawa, returning as Train #26 the same afternoon. So far this is only one day a week - currently Tuesdays.


----------



## west point

good way to find any possible prolems put into any punch list problems before going into full revenue service.r


----------



## Fenu S

I'm wondering if Simply Railway is trying to review the new fleet. He is currently in the area!


----------



## Cal

Fenu S said:


> I'm wondering if Simply Railway is trying to review the new fleet. He is currently in the area!


I saw that. I DMd him and told him about when they run and he did know so maybe.


----------



## Seaboard92

I'm more curious about what's going to happen to the HEP II cars when these cars are all in service. I know several groups and individuals who would want to get their hands on select cars. I'm in the market for them.


----------

